# Heureka open 22-23 February in Finland!



## AlexCube (Feb 3, 2014)

Hello all Finnish cubers! I just found out that there is going to be an competition on 22-23 of February in Finland! And there is no thread to it so I thought, why not to make one  So, I'm hopefully coming and that would be my first comp so I'm very excited about this  If I'm coming, I will be taking my Moyu Weilong, Dayan Guhong v2, stickerless Zhanchi, Eastsheen 4x4 (yeah I know) and few other cubes  I average around 30 to 24 seconds. I'm very excited to see you all there!


----------



## Ronxu (Feb 3, 2014)

Wasn't going to make a thread about this but now that there is one I might as well share some stuff.

I have contacted the people at cubecomps. The link will be up once the competition listed in the WCA exportation file.

I will be selling some cubes, list of the cubes and prices at the end of the post.

Goals:
event: single/avg
2x2: lol/NR
3x3: sub-11/sub-13
4x4: sub-50/mid-50
5x5: don't care/don't care
6x6: don't care/don't care
7x7: don't care/don't care
OH: PB/PB
Pyra: don't care/PB
Mega: don't rage quit/don't rage quit
FMC: sub-40
Feet: PB/sub-2
Sqwan: PB/PB
Clock: WR/sub-8
Skewb: idk/sub-9



Spoiler: Cubes I'm selling



Meffert's Gear Pyraminx II: 25€
Meffert's Gear Shift: 25€
Meffert's Vulcano Cube: 25€
Flowerminx: 25€
V-cube 7: 25€
X-cube 4 w/ half brights+bright blue: 25€

V-cube 6: 20€
Shengshou 7x7 w/ half brights+bright blue: 20€

Feliks Pillow Cube: 15€

Rubik's Twist 92 pieces: 12€
QJ Pyraminx Crystal: 12€
Meffert's Pillowed Pyraminx: 12€

Category 1; 1 cube 10€, 2 cubes 15€:
Brainstring Advanced
Master Pyramorphix
Rubik's Twist 48 pieces
Face-turning Octahedron
V-cube 2b
Crazy 2x2
Crazy 2x3x3
Circle 2x3x3
Wittwo v1 w/ half brights
Dayan Taiyan
Haiyan's Haiyan Cube w/ half brights
Dayan Lunhui w/ half brights & a random color scheme + an extra set of dayan stickers

Category 2; 1 cube 5€, 3 cubes 10€:
Rubik's World w/ original stand
Pyramorphix
Edges Only Void Cube
Mirror Blocks w/ silver stickers
Mirror Blocks w/ gold stickers
Axis Cube
Hexagonal Dipyramid
Rhombic Dodecahedron
QJ 2x3x3
QJ Skewb
QJ Pillowed 3x3
Rainbow Cube
2-layer Super Square-1
Rubik's Keychain Cube
Maru Keychain Cube
Random 3x3 #1
Random 3x3 #2
Random 3x3 #3
Dayan+MF8 Mini 4x4
Maru 4x4 w/ half brights
Rubik's 4x4
White Shengshou 4x4 v1 w/ half brights+bright blue
Black Shengshou 4x4 v1 w/ half brights+bright blue
Shengshou 4x4 v3

Category 3; 1 cube 2€, all cubes 5€:
Cubetwist Magic
Cubetwist Master Magic
Diansheng Magic
Lingao Mini Magic


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 3, 2014)

Ronxu said:


> Clock: WR/sub-8



This will be a good weekend for clock


----------



## Ronxu (Feb 3, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> This will be a good weekend for clock



I may have set the bar a bit too high for single but you never know...


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 3, 2014)

Ronxu said:


> I may have set the bar a bit too high for single but you never know...



Heh. Well there's me, Evan, Dan, Mollerz and Conor all competing that weekend at Nottingham also, so this weekend has some good potential for records


----------



## Username (Feb 4, 2014)

Ronxu said:


> Wasn't going to make a thread about this but now that there is one I might as well share some stuff.



This



Goals:

2x2: lol/Sub Niko
3x3: Sub9/NR
4x4: NR/NR
5x5-7x7: lol
Pyra: lol/Somewhere close to NR
Mega: sub1:35/sub1:40
Sqwan: lol
Clock: lol/sub9.5
OH: Sub18/Sub20
Feet: Lol
BLD: lol
4BLD: sub10
Skewb: Don't fail


----------



## kcl (Feb 4, 2014)

Username said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't beat my single please, then I'll feel ultimately lame


----------



## Username (Feb 4, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Don't beat my single please, then I'll feel ultimately lame



Don't worry, I probably won't

On a completely unrelated note, I need to find a main 3x3 before this


----------



## kcl (Feb 4, 2014)

Username said:


> Don't worry, I probably won't
> 
> On a completely unrelated note, I need to find a main 3x3 before this



You're right, you'll completely smash it and get a sub 8 or something


----------



## AlexCube (Feb 4, 2014)

Ronxu said:


> Spoiler: Cubes I'm selling
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can I buy your wittwo v1? How much would you ask?


----------



## Ronxu (Feb 4, 2014)

AlexCube said:


> Can I buy your wittwo v1? How much would you ask?



10€ as listed.


----------



## AlexCube (Feb 4, 2014)

Ronxu said:


> 10€ as listed.


Oh sorry 

My goal: 3x3 single: somewhere around 25s. Average: 30s


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Feb 4, 2014)

Username said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you think you will get sub me 3x3 avg?


----------



## Username (Feb 4, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Do you think you will get sub me 3x3 avg?



Not sure, I need to find a main first. If I can't find one, then definitely not


----------



## AlexCube (Feb 13, 2014)

Ronxu said:


> Wasn't going to make a thread about this but now that there is one I might as well share some stuff.
> 
> I have contacted the people at cubecomps. The link will be up once the competition listed in the WCA exportation file.
> 
> ...



Could you hold the shengshou 7x7 for me? Also, is anyone else selling cubes?


----------



## Ronxu (Feb 13, 2014)

AlexCube said:


> Could you hold the shengshou 7x7 for me?



Make sure you're there early enough. First one to pay gets the cube.



> Also, is anyone else selling cubes?



Kim was planning on selling something, idk if he will though.

I would also appreciate if you could preregister for the competition. Being able to make all scorecards beforehand allows the organizers to have one less thing to worry about. Link.


----------



## AlexCube (Feb 14, 2014)

Ronxu said:


> Make sure you're there early enough. First one to pay gets the cube.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I have registered. It's not up yet


----------



## Ronxu (Feb 14, 2014)

AlexCube said:


> Well I have registered. It's not up yet



My bad then. GJ


----------



## AlexCube (Feb 14, 2014)

Ronxu said:


> My bad then. GJ



How is the Shengshou 7x7?


----------



## Ronxu (Feb 14, 2014)

AlexCube said:


> How is the Shengshou 7x7?



Good. It was my main until I changed to mini SS.


----------



## AlexCube (Feb 14, 2014)

Ronxu said:


> Good. It was my main until I changed to mini SS.


Ok how big it is?


----------



## Ronxu (Feb 14, 2014)

AlexCube said:


> Ok how big it is?



Normal size.


----------



## AlexCube (Feb 14, 2014)

Ronxu said:


> Normal size.


Ok I'll buy it


----------



## Username (Feb 14, 2014)

AlexCube said:


> Could you hold the shengshou 7x7 for me? Also, is anyone else selling cubes?



Yeah, I am selling some. I'll just bring them to the venue if I don't feel like typin them here next week

E:



AlexCube said:


> Ok I'll buy it




I'm also selling one. You might want to try them both before buying it from him


----------



## AlexCube (Feb 14, 2014)

Username said:


> Yeah, I am selling some. I'll just bring them to the venue if I don't feel like typin them here next week


Any good, new and cheap? Like a Weisu or Aosu etc.


----------



## AlexCube (Feb 15, 2014)

Username said:


> Yeah, I am selling some. I'll just bring them to the venue if I don't feel like typin them here next week
> 
> E:
> 
> ...



Nice! How much would you ask?


----------



## Username (Feb 15, 2014)

AlexCube said:


> Nice! How much would you ask?



PM me


----------



## AlexCube (Feb 15, 2014)

Username said:


> PM me



PM'd


----------



## Username (Feb 17, 2014)

I should probably start practicing a bit more again. Haven't done a serious average in a few weeks... I also need to find a main


----------



## kcl (Feb 17, 2014)

Username said:


> I should probably start practicing a bit more again. Haven't done a serious average in a few weeks... I also need to find a main



Don't find one plz

I want a chance to be faster than you


----------



## Ronxu (Feb 17, 2014)

I'll be away from home until Thursday. We'll see how much I can manage to practice. Haven't done a single feet solve after my previous comp.


----------



## AlexCube (Feb 20, 2014)

Ok so coming in 3.30 pm train from Oulu to Helsinki tomorrow. We have an apartment at. Katajannokka and we're gonna sleep there  6h train trip. Should be able to practice enough  See you guys the day after tomorrow! Btw Ronxu and username hold the 7x7s for me  Good luck!


----------



## Username (Feb 22, 2014)

Okso day1 was a fail. Only one good solve (7x7 single)


----------



## Ronxu (Feb 22, 2014)

Okso day1 was a success. Did well in pretty much everything.


----------



## Username (Feb 22, 2014)

Okso apparently I have lost my pyra. I hope I can find it before round1


----------



## Username (Feb 23, 2014)

Failed first 2 3x3 rounds completely (except for a 9.25 single)


----------

